# Protein Bars are Evil!



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2002)

Many protein bars are high in sugar. So you know to avoid sugar and get the low sugar bars....those are good right? Well if there's no sugar in them, how come they're still sweet and taste good?

Sugar alcohols are used in protein bars...sorbitol, glycerol, maltitol, etc...you'll actually probably find these in quite a few low-sugar "treats" in the grocery store. They have calories but aren't required to be listed as carbs on labels....sorry to quote, but it's easier than typing the same damn thing, lol: 

_Originally posted by Fat Cell_


> Maltitol, Mannitol, Maltitol Syrup, glycerol, xlylitol, etc. Some are sweeter than others, and some have side effects like bad gas and loose stools.
> These have calories, but do not have to be listed as a carbohydrate, protein or fat on labels. The thought is that they do not affect serum glucose levels (blood sugar) and thereby do not create an insulin spike or surge. Reality is that they can just by their sweetness do that, and in enough quanity can be converted to fat, skipping trigylceride formation from glucose or some other sugar (because they are not true sugars).
> 
> These are common in bars and sugar free products. What we see empirically on those cutting, GIVE UP BARS- GET LEANER! Eat bars, LOSE DEFINITION! Fastest way back to fat after a cut, EAT BARS!




So what this means is that if you add up all the fat, protein & carb counts on the label of your protein bar, you'll find some unexplained calories....these are all from glycerine.

_Originally posted by Fat Cell_


> Most of the low carb bars have about 40-70 unexplained calories of glycerine (glycerol), This is a sugar alcohol and does not have to appear in the carb count, it both moistens and sweetens the bar at 4.3 calories per gram. The trouble is, when you store fat. the body converts triglycerides to glycerol to fat. Could this be why glycerol doesn't raise insulin levels? So why give your body something that is one metabolyte away from fat? Everyone I know gets immediately leaner when they give up bars! Additionally, usually the second ingredient is hydrolized geletan, this is garbage protein!



Side Effects of sugar alcohols....They can cause abdominal discomfort and bloating and they also have a laxative effect. Consumption of 30 to 50 grams of sorbitol or xylitol, or 20 grams of mannitol, causes diarrhea in most people.



> OK, when you store fat, your body converts glucose, to triglyceride, to glycerol, to FAT! Glycerol and glycerine are interchangable words, they are a sugar alcohol and don't raise insulin level, but are one metabolite away from fat. Glycerine is used to sweeten and moisten bars, and does not have to be included in the carb count, but it does have to be in the calorie count!
> 
> So take your bar, (the new WWS Lemon is really bad, so are Biochem bars!) add up the P, C, And F at 4, 4, and 9 calories respectively. You will be left with 40-75 calories of glycerine. Divide that by 4.3 and you get grams of glycerine, usually 10-18!
> 
> Anyone on a cut will become leaner within days of giving up bars! I have done and seen this many times, especially watching guys "BLOW UP" post contest!



More later.....thanks Doc


----------



## gopro (Mar 4, 2002)

Two things...
- the laws have been changed, and now it is required to list alcohol sugars as carbs
- glycerine, maltitol, and sorbitol do not cause the same insulin response as most sugars...so in that way, they are not so bad

Oh, one more thing...
- hey w8tlifter..." How you doin..."


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Gopro.....and I'm doin' just fine babe 


More Info


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2002)

w8 you give damn good quote!  You can quote me anytime!


 Gopro, I had heard that too, last October (about labeling legislation), but there is some grey area, and they still try to hide and discredit the SAs on the labels when they can, most are not complying!  BTW, maybe no insulin response, but when you store fat, the process is, triglyceride to glycerol (glycerine and glycerol are the same) to fat, why give your body something one metabolite away from fat?  EVERYONE who gives up bars, gets leaner!  EVERYONE!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2002)

> If your calculation falls more than ten or fifteen calories shy of the total caloric content as listed on the bar, chances are good that sugar alcohols make up the difference. A prime example of nutritional content manipulation is the Bio Protein 32 bar, which boasts "32 grams of protein and only 12 grams of carbohydrate." However, if you do the math, you'll discover that the Bio Protein 32 bar contains 427 calories, of which only 248 can be accounted for by adding protein (32g = 128 cal.), carbohydrate (12g = 48 cal.), and fat (8g = 72 cal.) content. The bar owes the remaining 179 calories to an enormous amount of glycerine, on the order of 45 grams! *That's a lot of sugar alcohol; more than enough to push the glycemic index of the bar through the stratosphere.*



....taken from the article above by Christine Lydon....so do they raise insulin levels or not????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2002)

That's like eating a GLYCERINE sandwich!

Biochem bars are high too!


It varies with the individual, almost always yes, some only slightly, but you would need a glucometer to tell!  If you're near ketosis, kiss it goodbye! I honestly could not tell you the GI of a bar, maybe at Mendosa,

http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm  (I'll learn how to link here soon)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2002)

More info here...excellent article! 

....my personal opinion on protein bars is that they are a cheat or a treat. Are they better than fast food? Yes. Are they better than protein powders & MRP's? No. Are they better than real food? Not even close.

Part of dieting (and by "dieting" I mean eating healthy all the time to reach your goals) is mental...just the fact that you can't have something makes you want it. A protein bar could be a good alternative to blowing your diet w/ desserts and other sh*t...but by no means should it be a regular & relied upon source of food. 

JMO!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 4, 2002)

Great stuff here!  

I gave up bars a few weeks ago and I can notice a difference in "lean-ness" already... I save them for cheat-treats..


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Princess of the Iron, can I still eat my homemade whey bars??


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2002)

If you make 'em yourself and don't add any sugar....eat up


----------



## gopro (Mar 4, 2002)

Protein bars are fine when used properly. I have kept them in my diet up to a week before a show, and still have managed 3% bodyfat. Will you get leaner if you drop them from your diet as fatcell suggests? Sure, if you replace them with something better. Many of my clients hate MRPs, and because of very busy schedules, are eating up to 3 glycerin filled bars per day. They all manage to stay lean and build muscle. For many, these bars are "godsends" as they replace real junk food, and add needed protein, vitamins, minerals, without crazy amounts of carbs. Just try not to make bars, or drinks for that matter the "cornerstone" of your diet, and you will be just fine.


----------



## appjax (Mar 4, 2002)

I usually eat 1/2 of a high protien, low carb, 190 calorie power bar after both lunch and dinner to satisfy my craving for sweets right after meal.  Would it be better if I ate 1/2 TBS Soy Nut Butter instead?  I would much rather have the Soy Nut Butter but assumed I wasn't getting as much protien in the SNB as I was in the power bar.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2002)

I eat one EAS Low Carb bar per day.


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Mar 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If you make 'em yourself and don't add any sugar....eat up




I just use honey to make it sweat......that sugar gets in everywhere.


----------



## Thomas (Mar 4, 2002)

Any reaon why I shouldn't eat the Met-Rx Protein plus bars?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Thomas *_
> Any reaon why I shouldn't eat the Met-Rx Protein plus bars?



I just listed a whole bunch of information....read it and decide for yourself 

Welcome to IM


----------



## jbp2k (Mar 6, 2002)

good info. I have been protein bars every day. maybe its time to cut back.


----------



## BigB (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info, I used to eat these things all the time.


----------



## jman69bug (Mar 8, 2002)

good info, I used to eat them all the time, not as much anymore


----------



## gopro (Mar 9, 2002)

You can eat them. Just remember to add the protein, fat, and carb calories to your overall count, just as you would with a steak and a potato.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Side Effects of sugar alcohols....They can cause abdominal discomfort and bloating and they also have a laxative effect. Consumption of 30 to 50 grams of sorbitol or xylitol, or 20 grams of mannitol, causes diarrhea in most people.


That's why they make my tummy gurgle!!!  

Thanks for posting this W8!


----------



## stephen71 (Mar 18, 2002)

I think most protein bars are totally disgusting in taste.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi butterfly!!!! good to see you here 

Welcome to IM stephen71


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 18, 2002)

Promax bars RULE! The caramel sundae ones are my favourite.

And before w8 starts flaming me; BITE ME!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

What do you think about homemade protein cookies? 
I made some today, and really just took a norm. recipe and altered it a bit, added protein powder, used sugar twin instead of white sugar, and egg whites instead of eggs, really just made them more healthy as apposed to the greasy ones my gramms makes.... 
they are really light and fluffy, only took less than 10 min. to bake, and still taste good... a little bit drier than normal ones, but better "i think"....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2002)

Anything homemade is gonna be better than store-bought!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2002)

I eat a protein bar every day at 10am.


----------



## stephen71 (Mar 19, 2002)

I use protein bars but there are very few I like.


----------



## gopro (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Anything homemade is gonna be better than store-bought!



Does that go for BOOBS too?


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Does that go for BOOBS too?


    only a true boob man would think of that,,good one..


----------



## gopro (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 
> only a true boob man would think of that,,good one..



A boob freak I am...and a w8lifter freak in general


----------



## mesmall (Mar 24, 2002)

I find it interesting that differant flavors of the same brand can taste so differant. Like Sportpharma chocolate crunch is terrible and cookies and cream is excellent. So don't give up on a brand untill you have tried the differant flavors.


----------



## PRINTMASTER (Apr 2, 2002)

why are the protein bars bad for you?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2002)

Read the thread!


----------



## kuso (Apr 2, 2002)

w8...I think he`s just trying to reach that magic number


----------



## Rusty (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> w8...I think he`s just trying to reach that magic number




He is , and it's d@mn tiring too.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Read the thread!



Hey w8! Ya know how you are always telling everyone to STFU?! Well here's a NEW one for ya to cover the above problem; ready?
RTFT = Read The Facking Thread! 

Pretty good, Oui?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2002)

Biatch....stfu already!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 17, 2002)

How did you make those cookies exacltly?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Protein bars are fine when used properly.
> 
> Many of my clients hate MRPs, and because of very busy schedules, are eating up to 3 glycerin filled bars per day. They all manage to stay lean and build muscle.
> ...



gopro, what specific brand of bar would you suggest for me? I have been doing my cardio first thing in the mornings on an empty stomach for a few weeks now. I know this is supposed to be the best way to do it, but I think I need to eat something on these days. My stomach starts growling half way through my workout and by the time I get to abs and stretching, I'm too hungry to do anything effectively.

I'd rather have a bar than a shake, I think it will be easier to eat something solid than drink 11 oz (Myoplex) of liquid. 

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2002)

I like the low carb 2 bars by Biochem...they are tasty, and not too large or overly filling. I usually recommend these to my female clients.


----------



## JonZ (Apr 28, 2002)

I would like to find a $4.00 protein bar that is actually edible.  Sugar or no sugar.


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2002)

I bought 2 different protein bars 1 year ago when I first started working out.  Had my first one and that made me run to the bathroom! Ugh!  Haven't touched one since and made my own.

Saved the other one to give to the mice in my garage.  Should be lethal enuf to finally get rid of them...


----------



## twarrior (May 24, 2002)

W8lifter,

      Thanks for the info You've provided on why the protein bars are bad. Do you have any alternatives that can replace them and also be as available??? 


Also your website pic's are enough to cause a heart attack........Thanks.




Twarrior


----------



## w8lifter (May 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> W8lifter,
> 
> Thanks for the info You've provided on why the protein bars are bad. Do you have any alternatives that can replace them and also be as available???
> ...



LOL...um, thanks 

Well, real food is always the best choice. But protein shakes are the next best thing. You can make your own protein bars out of the powder if you're looking for a bar....there's some good recipes in the recipe section


----------



## sawheet (May 25, 2002)

Step away from the protien bars if you want to stay lean, use in a pinch any other time.  or if gaining


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Side Effects of sugar alcohols....They can cause abdominal discomfort and bloating and they also have a laxative effect.



Ahh, the Ex-Lax protein bar, so chocolatey and delicious!

oops, gotta run!


----------



## Claudette (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks w8. I think you posted an article similiar to that at MM, but I didn't pay much attention to it b/c I wasn't eating protein bars at the time. I have since become addicted and have wondered why the he** I'm staying the same, etc. and then I read that article. I just gave my roommates the rest of my protein bars. Geeze, and I just found my favorite ones at Cosco for cheap! Oh well.  Goodbye protein bars  

-Tracie


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 6, 2003)

Tracie are you talking about preimer 1?
what about a protein bar with 30 grams of protein 6 grams of carbs and 7 grams of fat?? (leanbody)


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey guys, there are protein bar recipies you can try yourself, I haven't tried any yet but will do so possibly soon. I hear some of them are pretty good.

I can try to post some stuff when I can get around too it, if there isn't anything in the recipe forum now, but I bet there is.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> Tracie are you talking about preimer 1?
> what about a protein bar with 30 grams of protein 6 grams of carbs and 7 grams of fat?? (leanbody)




The LB bar I'm looking at , similar, says  30 P, 2 C and 8 F and *290 calories*

So when you do the math....30 + 2 (carbs +protein, and you can do this with your bar too) X 4 calories per gram...or 128 calories

Then take the fat grams X 9 or 72 caloires......add the P/C/F together  and you get 200 calories (128+72)  *BUT the bars says 290 CALORIES, how can this be?*

What's happeninmg is you are eating a *GLYCERINE SANDWICH* 90 calories at 4.3 calories per gram...and Labrada is NOT in compliance with the new labeling laws!

BARS ARE EVIL! 


DP


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2003)

Even the home made recipies I've looked at often include honey...


----------



## gopro (Jan 8, 2003)

Protein bars are not evil...its the people that use them...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Protein bars are not evil...its the people that use them...




That doesn't make sense to me at all.


----------



## gopro (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That doesn't make sense to me at all.



Really...hmmmm...well, you know how guns aren't really bad...the problem is with the people that use them...well, same with bars. If they are not abused they are not that bad once in a while.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Really...hmmmm...well, you know how guns aren't really bad...the problem is with the people that use them...well, same with bars. If they are not abused they are not that bad once in a while.




K...I see what you're saying......and that would be fine if it weren't for the fact that protein bars are advertised as "health foods that will help you burn fat" which is a load of shit. Not to mention that half of them are mis-labeled....and also not to mention the mis-informed..."it has 40 g of carbs in it..don't I need carbs for energy?" 

So I see your point, but I still say protein bars are evil


----------



## Mudge (Jan 8, 2003)

I think this is GPs little joke, but yes in all honesty there are some fat burner "N@Z!" types here, which for the ultra dedicated can be done.

Or like GP who is strict for what, 2-3 months at a time? Is still a major commitment. For many of us there has to be a medium, because I know alot of people that I talk to GASP in total disbelief at the things about diet that they are not aware of, and are just about ready to totally quit if you tell them they need to drop all sugar for best results, meaning even milk etc, because this is like asking a person on the street to remove an arm.

So for many of us, find a medium, stay clean much of the time, and treat protein bars as maybe a desert because heck they just about are even if they have protein in them (however much is useable, damn label lies). Again as another example, I know people that bitch about how thier protein bars taste, give me a freaking break I'd say, but to them they want a damn snickers and have ripped abbs and 19" arms and yada yada, to get the masses into shape you have to tone down the torture once in awhile


----------



## gopro (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I see what you're saying......and that would be fine if it weren't for the fact that protein bars are advertised as "health foods that will help you burn fat" which is a load of shit. Not to mention that half of them are mis-labeled....and also not to mention the mis-informed..."it has 40 g of carbs in it..don't I need carbs for energy?"
> 
> So I see your point, but I still say protein bars are evil



Well, I can't say I agree with the advertising of almost all supps, proteins, bars, etc...however, compared to the foods that most people eat, a protein bar is a huge improvement. Yes, most are mislabeled, but if you are somewhat well informed and understand the true contents of each bar, you can make sure to calculate the fats, carbs (glycerol), and proteins into your daily total calorie allotment and use them wisely. Remember, the majority of people out there are not like you and me...they don't eat 6-7 perfect meals per day. If we can get a person to substitute a protein bar in place of Mcdonalds or some other junk, we are at least headed in the right direction.

Protein bars are not evil, their use is just misunderstood.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 8, 2003)

Yep, you can't take Joe Blow and convert them into a diet freak right off the bat, you will turn OFF more people than you turn ON, that is just the reality. I am not saying I'm Diet Superman either, I am in no way worthy of such a title, so I'm playing middleman to the reality of the outside world here


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

Oh I see....I agree w/ the joe blow, average person...however, since this is a BB board and MOST of us here DO eat 6 - 7 meals a day and have very defined diets, that's who I was speaking to/about


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh I see....I agree w/ the joe blow, average person...however, since this is a BB board and *MOST* of us here DO eat 6 - 7 meals a day and have very defined diets, that's who I was speaking to/about



Leah, you really think that's true?  If it was, you wouldn't need to point out that bars are evil, now would you?


----------



## gopro (Jan 8, 2003)

I WISH most people on this board would eat like a bodybuilder, but I bet they don't! Most people find that becoming disciplined about training is far easier than being the same about nutrition.

The simple truth is that all of us need to look at protein bars for what they really are...20-35 g od decent protein (varies greatly among brands)...20-40 grams of carbs...and 3-12 g of fat. They are convenient and not a bad thing to have when in a rush or on the run...certainly better than skipping a meal. I see no reason that the average fitness buff cannot eat at least one bar each day and still look great. If you are a competitor preparing for a show or looking for 5% BF, than the story becomes different...but people like this are few and far between. Most people's goals are much more modest.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 8, 2003)

ok guys. protein bars maybe evil or not, it doesnt matter. but if you do the formula that you used earlier and explain it to the companies that are cheating (regarding the nutrition info of the bars) you can sue them and stop making them. 
protein plus has: 20 grams of carbs ( sugar alcohol includes that carb. ) 30 grams of protein and 8 grams of fat. with a 280 calories 
30+20 =50 X 4 = 200 
fat 8X 9 = 72 
200+72= 272 cals 
which the label on the bar says its 280 cals. 
is this a good bar????


----------



## Nate (Jul 21, 2003)

I fail to understand the problem with a protein bar if you calculate the total fat/protein/carbs into your total daily diet, staying within your daily allotment of each.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2003)

Its what the bar is made of that makes it bad.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_
> I fail to understand the problem with a protein bar if you calculate the total fat/protein/carbs into your total daily diet, staying within your daily allotment of each.



Some of them count the gelatin binder as protein, yet it is useless to the human body.


----------



## Nate (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Some of them count the gelatin binder as protein, yet it is useless to the human body.



Yeah, but how does that really hurt you?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2003)

The glycerin, transfatty acids, useless protein????????

The question is how does it really benefit you?


----------



## Nate (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> The glycerin, transfatty acids, useless protein????????
> 
> The question is how does it really benefit you?



By satiating a hunger that could very easily be filled with a cheeseburger instead.  

I know it's not wise to make Protein bars a large part of your everyday equation, but to keep them handy if you can't prepare anything else is a good idea.  It won't detract from your hardwork in the gym.

Also, some bars are worse than others.  You just have to know which ones to choose.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2003)

Actually I think the cheeseburger is better for you.   Whats wrong with ground beef?  Better for you than a protein bar


----------



## Nate (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Actually I think the cheeseburger is better for you.


----------



## derekisdman (Jul 21, 2003)

haha I was gonna say that Jodi.  I think your right.  Atleast the burger is real food and doesn't contain trans fat (that I know of)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_


Really the cheeseburger is better for you.  Why do you think the bar is better?

Derek   Real food especially ground beef


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 22, 2003)

I think Next Proteins needs to invent a cheeseburger protein bar.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Really the cheeseburger is better for you.  Why do you think the bar is better?
> 
> Derek   Real food especially ground beef



Pretty sure, since we discussing quick meals, he is talking about a fast food cheesburger.

Not a grilled lean beed cheeseburger on ones own BBQ sans the bun.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

I still think the burger is better.  But of course if you ask me what I would do instead of suggest, I would eat the bar in this case and that is purely because of taste reasons.  I can't stand Fast Food


----------



## Nate (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Pretty sure, since we discussing quick meals, he is talking about a fast food cheesburger.
> 
> Not a grilled lean beed cheeseburger on ones own BBQ sans the bun.



That's correct.


----------



## derekisdman (Jul 22, 2003)

Well if your stopping by the fast food joint anyway couldn't you just pick up a chicken salad and drop the dressing?  Burger king chicken salad- 220 calories, 7 grams fat, 3 sat, 5 carbs, 35 protein.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Well if your stopping by the fast food joint anyway couldn't you just pick up a chicken salad and drop the dressing?  Burger king chicken salad- 220 calories, 7 grams fat, 3 sat, 5 carbs, 35 protein.


  Nice!! Definately much better and I agree but you do have to admit a Detour bar does sound yummier or the One Way, those rock!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree.   I love those Detour Bars


----------



## JustKym (Aug 6, 2003)

So I take it that the Detour Bars and Uturn Bars, which are both great tasting have got to be the worst????   


What about "no sugar added" items?  

And I agree with the info on "bloating" and cramps with some of those sugar free items.  I got the worst stomach ache with the new sugar free hershey candy, and I didn't even eat 1/2 the serving size!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

You got that right!  And the One Way are the worst of the 3 and of course the tastiest IMO.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2004)

I've been looking into a good protein bar for when I goto work.  I would rather eat one than go 6 hours without a meal, especially since I am about to start bulking.  I can sneak one when we have 5 minutes of down time here or there.  

Here is a brand that seems priced well and of decent quality:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/eclipse/proteinbar.html

Anyone else have recommendations?


----------



## Akateros (Jul 29, 2004)

Even though the nutritional breakdown is inaccurate, as long as they're not lying about the actual ingredients, I think Trioplex bars are pretty good.


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 29, 2004)

I just looked at my nitro-tech bar and their are actually more calories then it states.  And malitol is one of the last ingrediants, doesnt that mean there isnt much of it?


----------



## kvyd (Jul 29, 2004)

The trioplex bars taste better than any other bar on the market.  They have a like 10g of sugar,but they also have oats.  Alot of the protein is soy I think... its a blend soy/whey.


----------



## Akateros (Jul 29, 2004)

Most of the sugars in the Trioplex are, I think, if I remember right, from brown rice syrup, too, hence lower in GI than if they just dumped a bunch of regular cane sugar in there. I don't like the crap in most bars: glycerin (another kind of sort of sugar alcohol) and gelatin (trash protein which manufacturers of cheap bars use to up the label protein grams).


----------



## kvyd (Jul 29, 2004)

If im gonna eat a bar its gonna be a trioplex...  Because they are so darn tasty.  And it seems pretty decent


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, the trioplex bars look good.  I think I will try to order some before I begin to bulk.  About average price for what looks to be good quality protein bars.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sammyboy (Oct 1, 2004)

huge tri-o-plex fan.


----------

